# .901



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

A few questions reguarding .901 update.
what does this upgrade /fix? Should I the recieve ota updates again? or should i wait till Theory(Love Kinetics) puts out a rom based off of .901 ?


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

.901 radio gives infinitely better reception for data (No more data drops in iffy areas,especially if you use cdma only) and has a better Kernal.
As far as the Theory Rom for .901... it is right here. along with others.
http://rootzwiki.com...ith-custom-rom/

Also go and read this in the Bionic Forums.... http://www.bionicforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-development/2133-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method-3.html

This will help you get to .901 rooted no problem. Especially read post # 23 and 24
Download the file Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites! and follow their procedure. Youll be there in No time.

Hope that helps Bro. And maybe give me a thanks..... its linked directly to my brain and gives me a shot of endorphins.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------

